# I just ordered this set from Allwall...



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

This set should be arriving at my door in about 4 days. What do you guy's think of these tools? I chose the 7" angle box, the 3" bonehead with wheels and the 42" handle. This was my first order from Allwall and I was treated with the utmost respect and courteous service.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Drywall-Master-Finishing-Set

I can't wait till they get here!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you can't go wrong with drywall master,they make good stuff.I think a lot of guys would say it's a toss up between drywall master or Columbia.you could jokingly say it depends on what colour you prefer.You won't be disappointed:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> you can't go wrong with drywall master,they make good stuff.I think a lot of guys would say it's a toss up between drywall master or Columbia.you could jokingly say it depends on what colour you prefer.You won't be disappointed:thumbsup:


 
The above set was the best quality for the money that I could afford. That was the biggest factor in chosing this set. 

Is there anything that I need to know about getting them fine tuned to get my best results?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Awsome new tools rock


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Got the exact same set back un June 2010, 

The boxes are great, get beadboxers if you need em, obviously not fatboys, but they get the job done nice, take the springs off the boxes, and your pretty much set (fine tune your boxes to the amount of mud you like) obviously with the numbers but you can also furthur ajust them with the nuts on the front (goldish colored i believe)

good luck, they are great enjoy


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Drywall master tools are great tools,, in fact their boxes actually run smoother than Col boxes. They don't hold as much mud, but they run smoother. do a serach on boxes, or pm DsJohn about how to set the blade on a 2x4 for the proper bend, maybe he'll chime in. THe shoe to blade adjustment is important for your feathered edge, but you'll have fun figuering all that stuff out.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I got my new set yesterday after the snow and ice storm delayed delivery for about 3 days. Now I can't wait to use them. I am in the middle of a remodel and have alot of work to do before I can hang the rock, let alone the finishing aspect. 

Besides the 2 screws to adjust the blade on the ends, do I have to do any adjusting on the flat boxes?

I am hoping that I won't have to do anything to the angle head to make it feather the edges.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I got my new set yesterday after the snow and ice storm delayed delivery for about 3 days. Now I can't wait to use them. I am in the middle of a remodel and have alot of work to do before I can hang the rock, let alone the finishing aspect.
> 
> Besides the 2 screws to adjust the blade on the ends, do I have to do any adjusting on the flat boxes?
> 
> I am hoping that I won't have to do anything to the angle head to make it feather the edges.


the only thing you may half to figure out is what # to run your boxes at,every box is different ,all I can say is you should not half to run them wide open .Think most guys would say they run on #2#3#4 to load,but never on #0 or #5 ,if it seems like you do half to run on those #'s,well then???????? They should be factory set .but you know where to come to if you think you have a problem .:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Nice set,, You will be happy,, be sure and get some quality storage boxes ,, been real busy lately,,, dealing with a very picky builder,, not really stressful ,, just aggravating at times. Made a deal with my supplier on all my parts,, going to get some work done on my 3 bazookas and a few other tools,,, rest of my tools I am going to keep , . Got a couple of VIP jobs coming up this next month,, I want to be ready for. Personally I would not remove the springs,, I feel they keep the alinement of the back plate,,Take Care


----------

